# Udruga RODA > Želim! VOLONTIRATI u Rodi >  R13 - hvala svima :heart:

## Mukica

evo jedno veliko   :Heart:   :Love:   :Heart:   za sve vas koji ste dosli volontirati na primopredaje i rasprodaje

bez vas nase rasprodaje ne bi bile to sto jesu

----------


## apricot

i ja šaljem veliko   :Heart:   svim ne-Rodama koje su tako "momački" potegnule i sa velikim htijenjem "hrmbale" tri dana.
Posebno hvala curama koje su došle s dječicom   :Love:  

ali, klamarica i kolači... neprocjenjivo!   :Kiss:  

kako Mukica kaže, bez vas bi bilo puno, puno teže... gotovo nezamislivo!

----------


## Nika

svima, svima  :Heart:

----------


## ivakika

pozdrav svim "starim" volonterkama sa rasprodaja i poseban pozdrav svima koji su nam se pridruzili po prvi puta. 

Vjerujem da ste sada uvidjeli koliki je to posao koji mi svaki puta odradimo. Ali samo zahvaljujuci vasoj pomoci, iz rasprodaje u rasprodaju sve je lakse raditi. Nadam se da cete si vec sada upisati 24. 11. u svoje rokovnike i da cemo se u istom broju vidjeti i na zimskoj rasprodaji

pusa svima i veliko HVALA  :Heart:

----------


## Frida

:Heart:

----------


## Juroslav

TATA MATA, Davore, tatek, vidite ovo, nas opet uopće ne spominju!

A dobri smo kad treba vući i tegliti teške stvari ili iznositi smeće!

----------


## Juroslav

:Grin:  

(ovo fali u prethodnom postu)

----------


## pepi

meni je bilo SUPER! :D

----------


## tweety

> TATA MATA, Davore, tatek, vidite ovo, nas opet uopće ne spominju!
> A dobri smo kad treba vući i tegliti teške stvari ili iznositi smeće!


Nemoj da te ja spomenem!  :Grin:  
za one koji ne znaju-sa tugom u očima sam gledala kako, prilikom razvrstavanja, stavlja robu preko vrećica, mi smo je lijepo odmah stavljale u vrećice!  :Laughing:

----------


## Davor

Nama je to postalo obiteljski izlet. Malcu kažemo "idemo šljakat na rasprodaju", a on se odmah oduševi.

----------


## Juroslav

Zato sam ja, kad ste se vi sve pokupile na trač-partiju, lijepo prošel kraj svih vrećica i ono kaj je bilo vani ubacil unutra, a tam gdje je bilo puno robe rasporedil u više vrećica.   :Grin:

----------


## Juroslav

Davore, malac ti je genijalan: sjedi među vrećicama, kod jednog broja, i viče 'Tko će me kupiti?'
 :Grin:

----------


## tweety

*a* mi smo je odmah, lijepo..............

----------


## Davor

> Davore, malac ti je genijalan: sjedi među vrećicama, kod jednog broja, i viče 'Tko će me kupiti?'


Da, to je bilo nešto sasvim novo. Inače nikad nema toliko strpljenja. Na kraju sam ga kupio za 5 lipa.
(Ferengi pravilo stjecanja #11: Čak i ako je besplatno, možeš naći i jeftinije)

----------


## Frida

Ja sam ostala ugodno iznenađena kada se Lola dala nositi Juroslavu, kod nas ima ogromni plus, a Davora i njegovu obitelj   :Love:  . 


Dečki   :Heart: !

----------


## Lu

> Zato sam ja, kad ste se vi sve pokupile na trač-partiju, lijepo prošel kraj svih vrećica i ono kaj je bilo vani ubacil unutra, a tam gdje je bilo puno robe rasporedil u više vrećica.


a zato je meni u svakoj vrecici kod primopredaje bilo tudjih sifri!   :Grin:  

davore hvala za mentoriranje   :Heart:  

ja sam prvi put bila na smaoj rasprodaji i nakon nje i moram reci da mi je bilo super   :Love:  

osim sto mi je od silnog soka secer udario u glavu   :Razz:

----------


## apricot

:Laughing:  

dečki,   :Heart:  

vi ste posebna kategorija   :Love:

----------


## tweety

> Zato sam ja, kad ste se vi sve pokupile na trač-partiju, lijepo prošel kraj svih vrećica i ono kaj je bilo vani ubacil unutra, a tam gdje je bilo puno robe rasporedil u više vrećica.


  :Laughing:  
ja ću se posvađati s tobom  :Laughing:  
nije bilo nikakve trač partije.
netko je na početku razvrstavanja rekao da nećemo stići i svi su radili kao da će nas taj rad spasiti od smaka svijeta!!!

----------


## apricot

8)

----------


## klamarica

> ali, klamarica i kolači... neprocjenjivo!


Drago mi je što sam vam barem tako mogla olakšati posao...i nadam se da ću idući put moći zasukati rukave i pomoći vam i fizički...   :Kiss:

----------


## ivarica

kako mi neke nikad ne vidimo kolace?   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## apricot

bila je prijepodne, na primopredaji u petak...

klamarice, samo ti donesi kolače... ne moraš ni prstom mrdnuti   :Laughing:

----------


## mara

i recept  8)

----------


## tweety

> bila je prijepodne, na primopredaji u petak...
> 
> klamarice, samo ti donesi kolače... ne moraš ni prstom mrdnuti


ok.vi prijepodnevni se dogovorite s klamericom, a mi popodnevni i večernji ćemo napraviti deal sa Anekicom.
Glavno da su sve smjene kvalitetno pokrivene, jel tako šefice od smjena?

----------


## mara

meni svejedno
mene kače obje smjene   :Grin:

----------


## tweety

> meni svejedno
> mene kače obje smjene


i kad u ovu sliku ukomponiram tvoju liniju........poludim od ljubomore

----------


## maria71

> kako mi neke nikad ne vidimo kolace?


aprikot ih pojede sa svojim miljenicama s foruma   :Laughing:

----------


## fegusti

> aprikot ih pojede sa svojim miljenicama s foruma


ahaaa! znači i ti si se najela!  :Grin:

----------


## Lu

> bila je prijepodne, na primopredaji u petak...


vidi vidi kako se hitro pravda!

----------


## maria71

> maria71 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> aprikot ih pojede sa svojim miljenicama s foruma  
> 
> 
> ahaaa! znači i ti si se najela!


Marko mi je bolestan ,evo već 10 dan, inače bih došla


ma voli mene aprikot, dala bi mi vode  :Grin:

----------


## klamarica

OK, očito je da moram više ispeći idući put...  :Grin:

----------


## Dora06

Osim što ću drugi puta zasukati rukave obečajem i ja kolače 

Pozdrav klamerici :D

----------


## Dora06

UPS klamarici, sorry

----------


## bubimira

> ivarica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> kako mi neke nikad ne vidimo kolace?  
> 
> 
> aprikot ih pojede sa svojim miljenicama s foruma


  :Laughing:   na stotu!

----------


## Juroslav

Mi muški vidimo samo ambalažu od muffina dok iznosimo smeće.

A tu nam se po forumu dijele srčeka, kao tobož mi smo baš supač i herzlich!

 :Laughing:

----------


## apricot

pa bilo mi se učinilo da ste se malo udebljali, pa rekoh... da vas poštedimo   :Saint:

----------


## Mukica

zaboravih napisat - bas mi je drago kaj sam upoznala juroslava i u zivo
skroz sam ga drugacije zamisljala

----------


## ana.m

> OK, očito je da moram više ispeći idući put...


To su bili tvoji muffini???   :Mljac:

----------


## Mukica

muffini na primopredaji u tamno plavoj tupperware kutiji bili su moji

----------


## apricot

te nisam probala.
ti su došli popodne.

----------


## TATA MATA

Meni je bilo OK...dosao sam doma u 23 sata...hehe.

Nakon rasprodaje na tekmu !

----------


## Juroslav

> zaboravih napisat - bas mi je drago kaj sam upoznala juroslava i u zivo
> skroz sam ga drugacije zamisljala


Baš me zanima kak si ti to mene zamišljala! Bum dobil kakav pp?

A iskreno, ni ja baš nisam očekival da mi se Mukica skoro baci na haubu!   :Grin:

----------


## klamarica

> To su bili tvoji muffini???


Muffini u bijeloj "slastičarskoj" kutiji su bile moje, pa ako su ti bile fine, drago mi je, i to mi daje poticaj da idući put napravim još...  :Trep trep:

----------


## hildegard

a mislim kakvu smo to dobru kalamaricu dobili za rasprodaju, sorry klamarice, premalo sam na forumu   :Embarassed:  .

I žao mi je što na kraju ipak nisam probla tvoje muffine, to su bili oni s bananom za ukras?

----------


## klamarica

> to su bili oni s bananom za ukras?


  :Yes: 

(žao mi je što ih nisi uspjela probati, ali izgleda da ću ih morat donijeti i na iduću rasprodaju...  :Smile:  )

----------


## ana.m

> muffini na primopredaji u tamno plavoj tupperware kutiji bili su moji


E te sam probala, ali klamarice ne sumnjam da su i tvoji bili fini...Ali kad sam ja došla bilo je smao Mukičinih muffina i to još jako malo.

----------


## Davor

Vidio sam prazne košarice od SVIH muffina koji su došli na rasprodaju.
(osim ako ih netko ne jede)

----------


## Lu

> zaboravih napisat - bas mi je drago kaj sam upoznala juroslava i u zivo
> skroz sam ga drugacije zamisljala


ja sad nikako ne znam koji je juroslev? 
jel onaj koji je odsao sa tatom matom ili onaj drugi?

inace i mm je pohvalio muffine. on doduse nije radio, samo je dosao na kolace   :Grin:

----------


## apricot

ne, juroslav je onaj koji puno priča (kad ne radi, naravno)   :Kiss:

----------


## Amelie32

U četvrtak popodne nije bilo muffina, Mara nam kupila "samo "pizzu.  :Mljac:   Ali mi smo ionako puno radile, a malo jele.  :Razz:

----------


## Juroslav

o, apri, mogu ja pričati i dok delam, nemoj tak!

Amelie, drugi put recite mari nek vam barem pizzu naruči iz neke poštene pizzerie, Basciera živi na staroj slavi (iznosil sam s Davorom smeće, pa sam uz ambalažu od muffina videl i kutije od pizza - sad mi palo na pamet: to je ivakika dala meni i Davoru da nosimo smeće baš zato da vidimo tu ambalažu pa da ne možemo pričati kak nas nisu počastile!   :Razz:  )

----------


## pepi

a kak je Mamita lijepo ispala na fotki u Večernjem. 
Osmijeh od uha do uha. Da svi vide kak nam je bilo lijepo  :Smile:

----------


## ivakika

[/quote]sad mi palo na pamet: to je ivakika dala meni i Davoru da nosimo smeće baš zato da vidimo tu ambalažu pa da ne možemo pričati kak nas nisu počastile!  )


> Juroslave, Juroslave

----------

